# What do I do with this horrible staircase in the middle of my living room?



## priscila (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all!
I wonder if someone could help me with ideas on how to hide/improve/make it useful or looking good this staircase in the middle of my living room. The gardrail leaves a prison look which I strongly dislike. I'd like to find a creative, non permanent solution, since this is a rental and I will be here for only a couple years.
I love plants, and there is good sunlight coming from the window, so perhaps there is a way to turn it into a support to hang some plants? I don't know, I'm totally open to ideas.
Thank you!
Priscila


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you use the staircase?


----------



## priscila (Nov 8, 2016)

yes, we will use it...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have permission from your landlord to make changes?

I don't blame you for not wanting it there. Jeez, how do you get to the windows to open/close or wash them?


----------



## priscila (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes! He gave us permission to make changes, as long as they are not permanent. I'm considering using plaster for example.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Those bars are an eyesore! :biggrin2:

At a minimum, I would paint them a color other than white so they don't stand out so much. Maybe tan to match the floor.

Maybe I would put up some finished plywood or something on both the inside and outside of the bars to cover them up.

How much space is there between the window and the inner rail? Maybe you could build a narrow shelf or stand and put some small plants on that.

And I would put a bench or an end table or a couch or chair or some other piece of furniture in front of the two sides of the stairwell don't need to be accessible.
.
.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

My first thought is can you arrange the room so you back a couch up against it or something similar?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Put a low book case against it.


----------

